# 103 year old woman at the gym...wow !



## hollydolly (Jul 1, 2022)

Doesn't she look fantastic ?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 1, 2022)

...and this 92 year old , still in Practice Doctor..., her body might have let her down a little, but if you weren't looking at her, you would hear that her voice is still that of a much younger woman , and her Brain is clearly as sharp as it always was..


----------



## Blessed (Jul 1, 2022)

They both look great, I am not that put together like that now.  I am kind of thankful for the mask wearing, covers a lot up.   My forehead looks great thanks to botox for migraines.  I would take the wrinkles over the pain any day.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 1, 2022)

Blessed said:


> They both look great, I am not that put together like that now.  I am kind of thankful for the mask wearing, covers a lot up.   My forehead looks great thanks to botox for migraines.  I would take the wrinkles over the pain any day.


Sorry you have such horrible migraines.. that must be horrific for you . but I wasn't thinking of how they _look_ ..altho' the both look fantastic, I was thinking more of their  mental, and physical abilities.


----------



## Blessed (Jul 1, 2022)

I was thinking of that too!  It is hard for me to get out and even have a good long walk.  Still, they are quite lovely!!


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 1, 2022)

Blessed said:


> I was thinking of that too!  It is hard for me to get out and even have a good long walk.  Still, they are quite lovely!!


thank goodness you found us... otherwise you might have stayed Sane..


----------



## win231 (Jul 1, 2022)

There is a reason people like this are in the news.  And only one word is needed to explain why.  _"Rare."_


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 1, 2022)

win231 said:


> There is a reason people like this are in the news.  And only one word is needed to explain why.  _"Rare."_


well it's getting a lot less  rare...look at the Queen at 96 years old


----------



## win231 (Jul 1, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> well it's getting a lot less  rare...look at the Queen at 96 years old


She is an exception, too.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_life_expectancy


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Jul 1, 2022)

hollydolly said:


>


Can't view video here


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 1, 2022)

Pinky said:


> Can't view video here


that's quite funny because it's an American video...


----------



## Alligatorob (Jul 1, 2022)

We have a 90 something year old at the gym I go to.  And a number of people in their 80s.  No reason not to.


----------



## win231 (Jul 1, 2022)

I have an 88 year old friend who still rides a Ducati - fast motorcycle.


----------



## oldman (Jul 1, 2022)

This is kind of a fear of mine. “What do I do if I outlive my wife and kids?” It doesn’t happen often, but it does happen. If I get to the age my mom was (87), I will have lived a good life and probably still of had most of my faculties.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 1, 2022)

oldman said:


> This is kind of a fear of mine. “What do I do if I outlive my wife and kids?” It doesn’t happen often, but it does happen. If I get to the age my mom was (87), I will have lived a good life and probably still of had most of my faculties.


...but would you be happy to die if you still had all your faculties?... I'm sure I wouldn't unless I was in terrible pain...


----------



## oldman (Jul 1, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> ...but would you be happy to die if you still had all your faculties?... I'm sure I wouldn't unless I was in terrible pain...


I’m not sure I understand the question.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 1, 2022)

oldman said:


> I’m not sure I understand the question.


well , it seemed from your last post that if you lived to 87  like your mum with all your faculties, you;d feel like you've had a good life... and I was asking how you would feel about dying at that age if you had all your faculties ( presuming you weren't in pain) ..


----------



## Tish (Jul 1, 2022)

I  suffer from Cluster headaches/ Migraines and unfortunately, I passed them on to my children.
My daughter treats hers with 30 botox injections into her scalp, she has got guts, I will give her that.
I much prefer using oxygen to overcome mine. Both my sons also use oxygen. 
All the more credit to these wonderful women! If I ever get to that age I hope I have their energy.


----------



## Blessed (Jul 1, 2022)

I do the botox thing every three months. Mine are in the forehead, the scalp and the upper shoulders.  It does help but does not make it all go away.  I have xanax and naseau medications to use when they are really bad.

The cluster headaches sound like a nightmare.  Like my migraines but worse.  It you have not tried the botox because you think it would hurt to much it might be something to consider.  The ones in the forehead are uncomfortable, painful but it is short lived, the ones in my scalp and shoulders do not bother me at all. The whole thing, getting the treatmet is about ten minutes.  

It is kind of like child birth, not fun, painful but at the end worth it and it only takes 10 minutes not 10 or more hours.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 1, 2022)

@Tish  & @Blessed   ...There but for the grace of God go I and so many of us who don't suffer the pain that you 2 lovely ladies, and your children suffer too.... has anyone told you that these will eventually stop ?


----------



## palides2021 (Jul 1, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Doesn't she look fantastic ?


Thanks, @hollydolly for sharing these videos of centenarians being physically active! Being active and exercising is such an important thing to do as we age.


----------



## dseag2 (Jul 1, 2022)

These videos are such an inspiration to all of us who still have the chance to not only live a long life, but a healthy life.


----------



## dseag2 (Jul 1, 2022)

win231 said:


> I have an 88 year old friend who still rides a Ducati - fast motorcycle.


My uncle rode a motorcycle until he passed away from cancer at 87.  When he was 84, I asked him when he would stop riding his motorcycle.  He said "when I can no longer kick my leg over the seat".


----------



## dseag2 (Jul 1, 2022)

win231 said:


> There is a reason people like this are in the news.  And only one word is needed to explain why.  _"Rare."_


I think what is rare is that people this age are still active and mobile.  It is not as rare to see that they are still alive due to modern medicine.


----------



## win231 (Jul 1, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> My uncle rode a motorcycle until he passed away from cancer at 87.  When he was 84, I asked him when he would stop riding his motorcycle.  He said "when I can no longer kick my leg over the seat".


"Live to ride.  Ride to live."


----------



## Tish (Jul 2, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> @Tish  & @Blessed   ...There but for the grace of God go I and so many of us who don't suffer the pain that you 2 lovely ladies, and your children suffer too.... has anyone told you that these will eventually stop ?


As far as I know, the clusters never go away, you just learn to live with them.


----------



## Jeni (Jul 7, 2022)

Look around and you will see the difference.... 
i live in an area with older folks ... some like a 93 year old man is out there walking rain or shine and doing yard work .... 
keeping active requires dedication.... i walk with some ladies who are 80 or close to that we walk by some ladies that are in 60s and barely  able to get out ......
while some cannot control injury related mobility ...........i see more issues with those who chose to not be mobile. 
There are many folks out there in gyms or doing walking or exercise but every so often some one who believe it is impossible decided to make an example to encourage others.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 7, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> We have a 90 something year old at the gym I go to.  And a number of people in their 80s.  No reason not to.


We have several members in their mid 80s that keep up well in the fitness classes and Yoga.


----------



## StephanieLewisLongevity (Aug 28, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Doesn't she look fantastic ?


She 103 bc she goes to the gym!


----------

